# Veggie Diet



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

I am nudging 40 and though in good physical shape, for the first time things were not quite as alert as they were 20 years ago. I suspect most would not be concerned, as things were still fully functional, but I was.

I have moved to a predominantly vegan diet (not entirely, as I am not going to be a **** about it) and potency is as it was twenty years ago.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Have tried cutting out wheat? I noticed when I eat anything with wheat and corn, I wake up the next few days all achy. I feel old and tired. My head hurts and I cant focus well. After, a few days I am good again.

The vegan should be really great. We do just one day a week, all veggies, no meat/frish/eats/diary. Thats all my husband can handle.

We have also, been doing a lot of juicing. Get one of those ninja blender, that thing is so good. This way I get my son to drink veggies, that he would never eat. :grin2:


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

brooklynAnn said:


> Have tried cutting out wheat? I noticed when I eat anything with wheat and corn, I wake up the next few days all achy. I feel old and tired. My head hurts and I cant focus well. After, a few days I am good again.
> 
> The vegan should be really great. We do just one day a week, all veggies, no meat/frish/eats/diary. Thats all my husband can handle.
> 
> We have also, been doing a lot of juicing. Get one of those ninja blender, that thing is so good. This way I get my son to drink veggies, that he would never eat. :grin2:


I have not noticed any problem with wheat or corn fortunately. Nor with the blender, but I will bear them in mind.

And I sympahtise with your husband, it takes a while to adapt and the stuff you miss out still smells good (even if not as good).


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I already feel sorry for your wife!!! 

Please visit this site so you know what she will feel like Living With BWVAKTBOOM | BWVAKTBOOM.com

Badsanta

PS: The website is put together by vegans to help promote their cause in a satirical way.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I am a veggo but Mr H is a meat man but has cut back his meat intake a fair bit since being with me. At 53 he has a lot of sexual stamina, can easily go twice a day and no problems with anything from a quickie to a very, very longie. 

He had a scare with an ED incident earlier this year, upped his exercise routine and improved his diet slightly, has not had an issue since, in fact his stamina seems to be going up a level, God help me lol

On a different issue I have wondered if my healthy, veggo diet has helped me get through peri and menopause with little in the way of symptoms. 48 yrs of age, started peri at 46 and no period for over 12 months so in menopause, no weight gain, no hot flushes, no insomnia etc.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Pescetarian diet worked best for me. I tried to be pure veggie (haven't eaten meat since I was 10) but our bodies require a great amount of protein, so if you're not vigilant about doing protein shakes or bars (which can have lots of added sugar/carbs) I recommend supplementing with fish. 

I would not go vegan... Some cheeses and yogurt are great sources of protein. 

We're not all the same... Just my thoughts on what works for me!


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Satya said:


> Pescetarian diet worked best for me. I tried to be pure veggie (haven't eaten meat since I was 10) but our bodies require a great amount of protein, so if you're not vigilant about doing protein shakes or bars (which can have lots of added sugar/carbs) I recommend supplementing with fish.
> 
> I would not go vegan... Some cheeses and yogurt are great sources of protein.
> 
> We're not all the same... Just my thoughts on what works for me!


Actually, that's a bit of a myth re: the protein. The body does not require great amounts of it (at least not any more than one can get on a vegan diet).

The "ideal" amount of protein one needs is easily surpassed on a vegetarian diet. On a vegan diet, it's not a problem at all to get even the minimum requirements. On a meat-based diet, one gets several times more than they require.

The health benefits to a vegan diet are no longer in question. The only thing holding people back at this point in human history is simple preference for animal products. Any argument one could give to it being unhealthy in any way, shape or form have long since been negated, and most of it has been proven to have been simple propaganda thanks in large part to the pro-animal lobbyists. This includes the soy/estrogen myth, by the way.

Truly, at this point, there is no argument as to what diet is healthier. It all comes down to preference and taste - which is fine, by the way - and nothing more.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

There is absolutely no need to resort to consume protein drinks/ bars to get enough protein in a vegetarian diet. Eggs, tofu, nuts, sesame seeds, avocado, spinach, cottage cheese, yoghurt etc are all great sources of protein and things I eat most days. 

Like Alex said it is about preference but so many people give false info when talking about vegetarian diets. It is actually quite easy to be healthy on a meat/fish free diet.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

The main challenge is not the diet as such, but if you are living in a culture not set up for it. Personally, if someone makes me a meal with meat, I will eat it. Also, if there is no option but something with meat or dairy, then so be it. That amounts to a few times a week. If I was in India or even the UK, going veggie would be straight forward, but not in the US. I consider the meat and dairy I do it my source for B12.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

So you are eating meat and dairy a few times a week? That is not even remotely a vegan diet. You fall into the group that are eating less meat which is great, plenty of people have meat free days but that is not the same as identifying as a vegetarian or vegan.

There are vegetarian options for B12, eggs, tempeh, yeast, some cheeses, milks and yoghurt.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Holland said:


> So you are eating meat and dairy a few times a week? That is not even remotely a vegan diet. You fall into the group that are eating less meat which is great, plenty of people have meat free days but that is not the same as identifying as a vegetarian or vegan.
> 
> There are vegetarian options for B12, eggs, tempeh, yeast, some cheeses, milks and yoghurt.


Even people who eat meat can be low on B-12.

I eat a vegetarian diet and take a supplement, and monitor my levels through occasional blood tests.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm all for people doing what they think works best. I know what works for me won't suit others. 

If it's good for you today, it's bad for you tomorrow, etc... As long as you're not malnourished or lacking essential nutrients you're probably fine.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Satya said:


> I'm all for people doing what they think works best. I know what works for me won't suit others.
> 
> If it's good for you today, it's bad for you tomorrow, etc... As long as you're not malnourished or lacking essential nutrients you're probably fine.



And that is the key. I have meat eaters question how a vege diet could possibly be healthy, all the while they are eating a very poor quality diet.

I buy grass fed meat for the family (one of my kids is a vege the rest are meat eaters) lots of home grown veges, organic foods etc. Doesn't matter what type of diet ppl have it needs to be balanced and good quality.

Grass fed meat is recommended for men with low T problems. It is easy to find in Aus, guessing it is not so in the States with all your "lot fed" animals.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I fast one day a week and eat vegetarian once a week. The other five days are usually 80% of the time chicken and 20% fish.


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

I was a vegan (diet) for about five months last year. I felt fine while doing, but I lost zero pounds. It may have been the 5500 calories I was eating a day, mostly peanuts. If you go vegan and exercise regularly, make sure you're not eating 5500 calories lol.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

Holland said:


> So you are eating meat and dairy a few times a week? That is not even remotely a vegan diet. You fall into the group that are eating less meat which is great, plenty of people have meat free days but that is not the same as identifying as a vegetarian or vegan.
> 
> There are vegetarian options for B12, eggs, tempeh, yeast, some cheeses, milks and yoghurt.


No, I am not vegan. I am just making a huge effort with the diet and avoiding meat and dairy whenever possible. Meat once every two weeks and dairy sneaks in when I do not notice it.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Going Paleo (plenty of veggies and grass fed meats) is always a step in the right direction.


----------

